# KS votes 18-yos to CCW



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another small step in the right direction.

Kansas House OKs bill setting conceal carry age at 18 | The Kansas City Star


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

20 years ago I would have agreed. Today 18 year old is about 12 in real years.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Seems awful young. I'm sure there are many mature 18 y.o. kids. But looking back, I don't think I was. Hope it works out.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> 20 years ago I would have agreed. Today 18 year old is about 12 in real years.


If a lefty for sure. Those that serve in the military certainly are very responsible. Heck my 12 year old Daughter will be mature and smart enough in a couple of years that I would trust her.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In Wisconsin up until maybe 20 years ago it was common for children accompanied by a parent to be served beer in a tavern or restaurant. It was a legal right and was never a problem. 18 was the drink age here and it was not a huge issue .But the liberalism of no responsibility put an end to both. Most of my life I could buy ammo any time any where now And ID required. 
" Under the Gun Control Act (GCA), shotguns and rifles, and ammunition for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 18 years of age or older. All firearms other than shotguns and rifles, and all ammunition other than ammunition for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 21 years of age or older. Licensees are bound by the minimum age requirements established by the GCA regardless of State or local law. However, if State law or local ordinances establish a higher minimum age for the purchase or disposition of firearms, the licensee must observe the higher age requirement. "
From what I have seen over the last 20 years drinking age should be 50. And the idea of a CC 18 year old scares the hell out of me.
Lot of this again due to my above statement


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mixed bag. I do not see the maturaty in most 18 year olds to think this is problem free. Think of your average high school senior and the immature senseless altercations they get into. Then again if your old enough to vote (even more dangerous) and be drafted it’s hard to say you should not be allowed ccw.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep..packing millenials is a bit scary. Hope that dont shoot old folks they deem to be politically incorrect with racist tendencies.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I fought the old enough to wear the uniform old enough to Drink ect... for years. They have nothing to do with each other. And 18 year old walking in to the Army has a culture shock coming. They will under go a process to try and bring them to the army way of seeing things. They come in what they were , we try to develop them in to what they should and can be . For many it is hard road. I can not count the number that really screwed up due to drinking. Some were able to get it figured out turn it around. To many were not. Most do not grow up at home they grow up in those first few years in the army. Before you hit the bars , before you start carrying a gun around in public you need some tools to work with. So may times I watched 18 year old's become soldiers. How many times did I say to some E3 or E4 you have come a long way had my doubts about you. When you promote soldiers this is what you are long for along with professional developmental. A Captain I knew well had that idea about old enough to drink ect. He lost his command due to a DWI. It almost end his career helped him behind behind the scene. He paid a heavy price he never udder-ed those words again. 
I was not popular with that stance with many . Couple deployments with no one let behind due to legal issues. 1 DWI in my company , had them thinking. But the best is all these years latter, around veterans day, the phone call . Remember me SFC or Top , you turned my life around. I always say no you did, all I did was point to the path and tell you the truth not want you wanted to hear.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Went in on my 17th birthday. Wasn't that big of a deal for me. Sure loved having that military ID. No one questioned me once that got shown. But I had been going into bars for years before that. With my parents and on my own at 15 and 16 buying beer etc for parties. Long time ago, if you had cash and didn't act a fool no one cared. 

The whole gun issue shouldn't be a big deal at 18. Heck you could be weapons qualified for some very serious hardware in the military. Can vote and live on your own but not defend yourself?? That's fubar, IMHO.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Different era. Pajama boys are not men.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Seems awful young. I'm sure there are many mature 18 y.o. kids. But looking back, I don't think I was. Hope it works out.


Eighteen year olds have been able to CCW in Alabama for a long time. All is well, here.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you're old enough to be asked to die for your country in a shithole on the other side of the world, you're old enough to defend your own life with a firearm.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

If I'm understanding this bill correctly (and I may not be) this is a change to the permit process, not our constitutional carry policy. The 18yr olds still will have to successfully complete a cc training class to obtain their permit. This ensures at least some training. Living in Kansas this could potentially affect me/my kids at some point. I'm very pro gun and this bill has had me thinking. Mostly about the lack of firearm training by the younger generations. I'm strongly in favor of proper firearm training and safety practices and if kids were taught this at an early age, I would be 100% for this proposed bill. If I had to make a personal vote, ultimately I'd vote in favor of the bill. The CC classes do have basic firearm safety, and at least the one I attended also discussed things like when and when you shouldn't carry, the laws and ethics, and so on. I hope this bill if passed doesn't come to bite us in the ass later on.


----------

